# Man VS. Wild (DR pede)



## JDeRosa (Jul 10, 2009)

So I was watching that show Man Vs. Wild with Bear Grylls where he went to the Dominican Republic and he found a huge centipede on the ground. He picked it up with a stick and it looked quite larger than I thought pede from the America's get. It looked to be red in color. Did anyone see that?


----------



## Draiman (Jul 11, 2009)

Did he also say it could kill?  

I was watching Cities of the Underworld on the History Channel and the guy found a Scutigeromorph centipede in a cave and said, "These can kill". 

But I digress. I would guess it was a _S. alternans_, based on color, locality and size.


----------



## JDeRosa (Jul 11, 2009)

HAHA Yes he did say that it was deadly.


----------



## samatwwe (Jul 11, 2009)

I saw that on the discovery channel! He picked it up with two sticks I believe and then just talked about it and suprisingly released it! I love those shows but I hate how he kills those innocent creatures when his little camera men have food they could pass to him. I hated the one where he killed a Boa Constrictor in some jungle as I have one in my room!:wall:


----------



## Spider-Spazz (Jul 11, 2009)

Eh. I dont like those shows. Instead of finding animals to live off of in the jungle, find plants to live off of.
Jeez. Someone should be starving and go and eat a pet of his.
Lol sorry, I just absolutely hate shows like that.


----------



## kupo969 (Jul 11, 2009)

He probly meant if you were actually trying to survive? You'd probly be hungry, fatigued, maybe broken arm?

Just my thought


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jul 11, 2009)

Here's a link to the vid:

http://dsc.discovery.com/videos/man-vs-wild-giant-centipede.html

It's hard to get a read on what it is, although it appears to be quite a beast.  There are several pics from Bugguide & elsewhere showing S. alternans & other species getting up to 8-9" body length.  Here's a large S. heros that *I think* Galapaheros took a shot of:

http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i247/rmshelley/pictures Oct 23/largeheros.jpg


----------



## KyuZo (Jul 11, 2009)

that's a cool show, something that you can learn from. survival techniques


----------



## MorganD (Jul 12, 2009)

I think Bear Grylls' show is..I don't know how to say this. After being and avid watcher of Survivorman with Les Stroud, I can't watch Bear's show..the above poster is right, he has camera men who probably have food..and tents none the less. Although both show's depict survival situations, I have to give it to Les, he's alone...and ACTUALLY eats out of necessity, although I may not agree with it.

As to the pede, I wouldn't have a clue, but I did see that episode ^^


----------



## Treynok (Jul 13, 2009)

lol, speaking of that show look up bear grylls fake or something like that on google.  It's amazing how there are so many people that are locals to some of the areas he goes to that easily discredit him and his show, honestly if you did some of the things he does in a survival situation you would more than likely end up dying.


----------



## Travis K (Jul 13, 2009)

What's with all the PETA members joining AB?:?


----------



## Moltar (Jul 13, 2009)

Sheeyoot. If I was starving in the wild I'd be eating snakes, scorpions, spiders, whatever I could catch. My soft spot for inverts will not override my instinct to survive.


----------



## Vidaro (Jul 13, 2009)

etown_411 said:


> Sheeyoot. If I was starving in the wild I'd be eating snakes, scorpions, spiders, whatever I could catch. My soft spot for inverts will not override my instinct to survive.


exactly...This show is doing the exact same thing we are doing every day differense is their doing it in the wild while we are doing it in factories, besides both bear grills and less are very carefull about touching protected species, unlike many others who even keep them as pets (cough cough.. many on here)


----------

